# Upgraded Alpine PXA-H701 og RUX controller



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

I want to sell my very nice sounding upgraded PXA-H701 processor. 
All of the opamps have been replaced with the clean sounding and extremely low distortion LM4562. All capacitors in the signal path has also been upgraded to audio grade type. 
These upgrades results in a very clean, detailed and pleasant sounding processor, better than any other stock PXA-H701!
I can send pictures of internals if wanted. 

What you see in the picture is what you get, also including the power cord. 
I sadly don't have the AI-net or display extension cable. 

Contact med if your interested


Alpine PXA H701 Upgraded and RUX Controller | eBay


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

This item has been re-listed and internal pictures added.


----------

